# Coming in 2011 - The Heretic - A Heresy-Online Fanfiction and Art Ezine



## Commissar Ploss

A Call For Content​
Hello again, my fine heretical counterparts. Commissar Ploss here with another breaking news brief. There will be another new feature hitting the site come January.

Some of you may not know this, but two years ago, Jezlad brought together a group of the finest members here on Heresy, in the hopes of providing the masses with a regular, top quality wargaming ezine. Unfortunately, due to time constraints and other delays, the project was pushed to the wayside, in lieu of other more pressing matters.

Recently i pitched Jezlad the idea of perhaps taking _The Heretic_ in a new direction. And i'm happy to say, he was all for it.

So, with his blessing, i'm happy to announce that _The Heretic_ will now be a Fanfiction & Art Ezine. We have so many strong writers here on Heresy, and i've been wanting a way to spotlight the best of them. We've got a fair few grand artists as well and there is little that we have done for them in the way of promotional flattery. 










Coming in 2011, _The Heretic_, edited by yours truly, will be a monthly, *FREE*, .pdf publication that will be available for download from Heresy-Online.​
So, how can you get involved?

Writers

First off! For you writers out there who want to contribute, here is what's needed from you to be considered for publication:

A Synopsis of a new, original Warhammer Fantasy or 40k short story. A synopsis is a summary of the plot of your story. In it, you describe what happens, in a nutshell. This helps me better understand what exactly is going to happen in your story. 

A writing sample, totaling 500 words, of your story. A writing sample is simply a section of your story. 

for this first issue, we are looking for between 10-15 stories total, so please only submit a max of 3 synopses and writing samples.

This is almost just like the open submission guidelines for Black Library's yearly submission window, including the requirements that the submissions be in Times New Roman, 12pt font, in Word Document or Rich Text format.

Submissions will be accepted until December 1st.

Please send your submissions to [email protected]

unfortunately, we will not be able to pay you for your accepted submissions. This is simply a project to further your exposure and a way to get participate in the Heresy-Online experience.

Artists

For artists that would like to submit material for publication in _The Heretic_, All you need to to is send samples of your Warhammer Fantasy and/or 40k work to the email address above. I will be sure to look them over and let you know if it is something that will be good for the publication. 

I'm looking for specifics like cover art, and other full-page and half-page art to be worked in throughout _The Heretic_. 

I would prefer the art to be in color, however if your art is good enough, i will accept black and white.

Remember, The Heretic will be a monthly publication, so it is a great way to regularly gain exposure for your artwork and attract potential commissions for your work. A index of images and their accompanying artists will be included in the publication.

I regret to say that the budget doesn't allow us to pay you for your artwork, and as a free publication there will be no monetary gain. This would simply be a way of getting your work to a wider audience as well as gaining praise from fellow members and forumites. 

---------------------

Thanks very much for reading, and remember that submissions for the first issue will be accepted until December 1st. So be sure to get everything you want in by then!

If you have any other questions, please feel free to PM me here on Heresy.

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Ultra111

I would love to give the writing a go. I got an idea for an espionage pre-heresy story whilst reading the thread, but it all depends on whether I get any spare time, I'm so busy at the moment :/

If I didn't get the submission in time, I could always wait for the next right?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Ultra111 said:


> I would love to give the writing a go. I got an idea for an espionage pre-heresy story whilst reading the thread, but it all depends on whether I get any spare time, I'm so busy at the moment :/
> 
> If I didn't get the submission in time, I could always wait for the next right?


yes, as stated, this will be monthly, so you can submit later if you would like. 

CP


----------



## Ultra111

Sweet, well as I said, hopefully I'll find some time somehow to do it this month, but if not I will alsmot definately be able to do the one after 

Hopefully others will have a go too.


----------



## Eremite

What's the minimum and maximum length for said stories?

Also, you might want to see if you could link some of the stories and artwork together. Just a thought.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Eremite said:


> What's the minimum and maximum length for said stories?
> 
> Also, you might want to see if you could link some of the stories and artwork together. Just a thought.


i'm looking for something around 7k words. if it's fudged a bit past that, no harm done. But i'll be refining the word count as this progresses through future issues.

Eventually i will want some illustrated art for the stories that have been submitted, but for now, separation is fine. 

CP


----------



## Words_of_Truth

If I have time I may try to draft something but I got three university deadlines for December so I'm unsure. I may be able to do a short story for a longer one in future.


----------



## Ultra111

Just so I know...if we do write a short story, will I be expected to write another one for the next issue? Don't get me wrong, I probably will, I just wanna ask.

Will you be writing some stuff ploss?


----------



## Khorothis

Hmm... I have a WHFB Beastmen-WoC fanfic planned but IRL stuff keeps getting in the way, so I can only contribute a few months away from now but it looks promising. 

Here are a bunch of unorganised questions:
- Regarding the stories, what are the rules? Does it have to follow the forum posting rules, or is it possible to push content up to say 16+ from 12+? For example, I'm not asking for a detailed description of a Slaaneshi induction ceremony, only if its possible to tell what it involves, using lots of implications rather than telling it explicitly and step-by-step. It'd be great if you could link a few worst acceptable case scenarios but not just regarding sexual themes but bloodshed, insanity, etc.
- Will this be purely a monthful of fanfics and fanart, or will it contain some extra stuff, like interviews with writers/artists, bits of (rare?) fluff, book recommendations (reviews even?), maybe a roleplay series (I remember reading small bits in RPG rulebooks and I always loved them) and things like these?
- Who are in the team?
- Will it be possible to comment and rate the content of The Heretic specifically? For instance, there might be a writer who writes a great story that people want it to become a series - will we be able to let you know on the forums, outside of sending you or someone else in the team a PM? I'm thinking of a "This Month's Best Fanfic" thread or maybe a whole section dedicated to commenting on the stuff in The Heretic, because at some point people will start talking about it somewhere and I think it would be nice if I could discuss the stories and talk about where the plot is going to lead and stuff like that.

EDIT:
- Oh and will there be a sort of "Hall of Fame" tab, where the year's best fanfics/fanarts are posted? Between the "Gallery" and "Blog" tabs, for instance. It would be nice because 1, it would set an example to the writers 2, badass people would get the applause they deserve 3, visitors would have quick access to the works of the community and thus attracting potentially contributing members.
- Will there be an Archive where I can download any issue I might have missed (or perhaps all of them if my laptop suddenly died)?


----------



## Ultra111

It would be good if we could get things like book reviews, maybe a battle report if someone has a game (I'd be happy to do both)?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Ultra111 said:


> Just so I know...if we do write a short story, will I be expected to write another one for the next issue? Don't get me wrong, I probably will, I just wanna ask.
> 
> Will you be writing some stuff ploss?


No, you will not be expected to submit more stuff, or stuff at any time for that matter. It's a completely personal decision on your part.

I will hopefully be writing more stuff for the ezine, myself yes. One of my stories will be in the first issue.



Khorothis said:


> Hmm... I have a WHFB Beastmen-WoC fanfic planned but IRL stuff keeps getting in the way, so I can only contribute a few months away from now but it looks promising.
> 
> Here are a bunch of unorganised questions:
> - Regarding the stories, what are the rules? Does it have to follow the forum posting rules, or is it possible to push content up to say 16+ from 12+? For example, I'm not asking for a detailed description of a Slaaneshi induction ceremony, only if its possible to tell what it involves, using lots of implications rather than telling it explicitly and step-by-step. It'd be great if you could link a few worst acceptable case scenarios but not just regarding sexual themes but bloodshed, insanity, etc.


Write it, and i'll let you know what is doable. That is why i am the editor in chief for this publication. I'll let you know what needs to be removed/changed.


> - Will this be purely a monthful of fanfics and fanart, or will it contain some extra stuff, like interviews with writers/artists, bits of (rare?) fluff, book recommendations (reviews even?), maybe a roleplay series (I remember reading small bits in RPG rulebooks and I always loved them) and things like these?


for right now, it will be just fanfiction. perhaps additions in the future, but for now, just fiction and art.


> - Who are in the team?


currently, myself and member Foxtale, who will be my grammar editor.


> - Will it be possible to comment and rate the content of The Heretic specifically? For instance, there might be a writer who writes a great story that people want it to become a series - will we be able to let you know on the forums, outside of sending you or someone else in the team a PM? I'm thinking of a "This Month's Best Fanfic" thread or maybe a whole section dedicated to commenting on the stuff in The Heretic, because at some point people will start talking about it somewhere and I think it would be nice if I could discuss the stories and talk about where the plot is going to lead and stuff like that.


for now, discussion will take place in the Original Works section, i'll chat with Jez about a separate section. 

CP


----------



## Scathainn

Oh _hell_ yeah.

I've got a story in the works already, watch this space :wink:


----------



## Khorothis

Commissar Ploss said:


> I will hopefully be writing more stuff for the ezine, myself yes. One of my stories will be in the first issue.
> 
> Leading by example, eh? Respect.
> 
> Write it, and i'll let you know what is doable. That is why i am the editor in chief for this publication. I'll let you know what needs to be removed/changed.
> 
> I can live with that I think.
> 
> for right now, it will be just fanfiction. perhaps additions in the future, but for now, just fiction and art.
> 
> Cool.
> 
> currently, myself and member Foxtale, who will be my grammar editor.
> 
> Am I right to assume that if this monthly ends up being a huge success (which it will be, especially since its free) then the staff will grow?
> 
> for now, discussion will take place in the Original Works section, i'll chat with Jez about a separate section.
> 
> I think I'll frequent that place more often then.


Thanks for the quick reply but it was so quick that you missed my other two questions I edited in later. Could you answer those too pwetty pwease?


----------



## Ultra111

CP - I have four ideas now, is it ok with you if I PM you them? I only just came up with them and they are starting points, would be good to get input. Plus if I did it would motivate me a lot more to actually work on and expand the ideas?


----------



## Salahaldin

I am so getting into this, I've already got a large start on my story.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Khorothis said:


> EDIT:
> - Oh and will there be a sort of "Hall of Fame" tab, where the year's best fanfics/fanarts are posted? Between the "Gallery" and "Blog" tabs, for instance. It would be nice because 1, it would set an example to the writers 2, badass people would get the applause they deserve 3, visitors would have quick access to the works of the community and thus attracting potentially contributing members.
> - Will there be an Archive where I can download any issue I might have missed (or perhaps all of them if my laptop suddenly died)?


-The first story in each Heretic ezine will be a Featured Story, those stories will be made into a list for everyone to find. That is as far as i've thought about a Hall of Fame. Perhaps something in the future. 

-I'm hoping to have an archive set up where you can view/download all past issues.

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Scathainn said:


> Oh _hell_ yeah.
> 
> I've got a story in the works already, watch this space :wink:


be sure to send it to me in an email. don't post the full story here. 


Ultra111 said:


> CP - I have four ideas now, is it ok with you if I PM you them? I only just came up with them and they are starting points, would be good to get input. Plus if I did it would motivate me a lot more to actually work on and expand the ideas?


send me what i require and i'll get back to you on whether or not they will work, chances are they will work just fine.  But yes, send me a PM and i'll let you know if you've got something going for you. I don't mind motivating people.

CP


----------



## Worldkiller

Maybe i should have asked before i emailed you earlier, but do Horus heresy stories work?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Worldkiller said:


> Maybe i should have asked before i emailed you earlier, but do Horus heresy stories work?


yes. 

CP


----------



## Chaosftw

Lol CP you look like you have your hands full 

On the flip side its good to see interest!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Chaosftw said:


> Lol CP you look like you have your hands full
> 
> On the flip side its good to see interest!
> 
> Cheers,
> Chaosftw


haha...yes...i do. and i'm glad that we've got the project started now. 

CP


----------



## Serpion5

7k words... 

I`m not in the habit of counting, but I`ll try.

:music:


----------



## Ultra111

Serpion5 said:


> 7k words...
> 
> I`m not in the habit of counting, but I`ll try.
> 
> :music:


*cough*wordcounttool*cough*


----------



## Turkeyspit

At the risk of sounding thick, is the December 1st deadline for the submissions or the final product? I read it as the deadline for the synopses, and if so, when will the deadline be for the final draft?

I'd love to toss my hat into the ring, but given I'm wadding through an ocean of real-life crap at the moment (and without proper mucking boots!) I'm unsure about committing myself.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Turkeyspit said:


> At the risk of sounding thick, is the December 1st deadline for the submissions or the final product? I read it as the deadline for the synopses, and if so, when will the deadline be for the final draft?
> 
> I'd love to toss my hat into the ring, but given I'm wadding through an ocean of real-life crap at the moment (and without proper mucking boots!) I'm unsure about committing myself.


December 1st is the deadline for the synopses. If your synopses are selected, you will have until December 15th to complete your entries. so the sooner you send them in the sooner you will probably be able to get started. 

CP


----------



## Ultra111

Does what I gave you earlier count as a synopsis CP?

Just to let you know started on the idea today, got a measly 300 words so far, trying to toy with how to start it still though...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Ultra111 said:


> Does what I gave you earlier count as a synopsis CP?
> 
> Just to let you know started on the idea today, got a measly 300 words so far, trying to toy with how to start it still though...


yeah, pretty much.  good, keep chugging along. 

CP


----------



## Ultra111

Chugging I shall!

Just sent you the sample


----------



## dark angel

Can I send the synopsis to you in a PM? I don't use my email acount from Heresy, and I'm a tough one to get to share...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

dark angel said:


> Can I send the synopsis to you in a PM? I don't use my email acount from Heresy, and I'm a tough one to get to share...


yeah, you can send me a PM with the synopsis. but I'll need a word/text document for the final story...

CP


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH

Hum...might make time to try this. I always wanted to write a 40k short story...best get on it. And this was a great idea ploss.:victory:


----------



## gothik

i'll see what i can come up with however it will be between work and trips to the hospital as my partner has just been diagnosed with cancer so if its not this one is it an open submission ie any month


----------



## unxpekted22

gothik said:


> i'll see what i can come up with however it will be between work and trips to the hospital as my partner has just been diagnosed with cancer so if its not this one is it an open submission ie any month


My condolences. We wont judge you if you cant get something in soon k:


----------



## Jezlad

I'm definitely going to write something for this.

I have a few ideas so far


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Jezlad said:


> I'm definitely going to write something for this.
> 
> I have a few ideas so far


great to hear it Jez.  send me something when you've got it. 

CP


----------



## Ultra111

How exactly is this going to be structured? Like a front cover for each issue, artwork, artwork for the stories, the stories themselves...will there be anything else? If not will we introdue these things as it develops?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Ultra111 said:


> How exactly is this going to be structured? Like a front cover for each issue, artwork, artwork for the stories, the stories themselves...will there be anything else? If not will we introdue these things as it develops?


It will read like a magazine, with a cover, table of contents, stories and art. the stories and art will be intermingled. I don't want to give too much away before the first issue launches. 

CP


----------



## Ultra111

Ok, sounds good.

How are you dealing with the art mate? As in with it relating to the stories...Are you giving the artists the synopsis of the story and asking them to draw something suitable? Or something along those lines?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

at this point, anything warhammer or 40k related is fine.  nothing is tailored at the moment. i don't have an artist who is willing to do that stuff.

CP


----------



## unxpekted22

you might want to post something in the art threads if you haven't already. there are less of them than writers here and they tend to visit less frequently.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

REMEMBER EVERYONE, DECEMBER 1ST IS THE DEADLINE FOR ALL SUBMISSIONS/SYNOPSES I WILL ACCEPT NOTHING FOR THE FIRST ISSUE AFTER THIS DATE.

so get your shit in, in other words. 

CP


----------



## Ultra111

Commissar Ploss said:


> at this point, anything warhammer or 40k related is fine.  nothing is tailored at the moment. i don't have an artist who is willing to do that stuff.
> 
> CP


If I could still draw, I wold be more than willing to do some for you, but I haven't drawn in 3 years and I don't think I can draw at all anymore; I used to be pretty good if I say so myself :/


----------



## Serpion5

Commissar Ploss said:


> REMEMBER EVERYONE, DECEMBER 1ST IS THE DEADLINE FOR ALL SUBMISSIONS/SYNOPSES I WILL ACCEPT NOTHING FOR THE FIRST ISSUE AFTER THIS DATE.
> 
> so get your shit in, in other words.
> 
> CP


Gah, sorry Ploss, I guess I`ll have to wait for issue 2... 



Ultra111 said:


> If I could still draw, I wold be more than willing to do some for you, but I haven't drawn in 3 years and I don't think I can draw at all anymore; I used to be pretty good if I say so myself :/


I love drawing. If my damn cogitator... I mean computer, was up to the task I would submit a few artworks of my own...


----------



## Ultra111

I did used to love drawing, but it would take me like 3 - 4 hours to do my best work, and that time just got filled up with other stuff :/

If you could somehow get something in that wold be great mate.


----------



## Serpion5

Ultra111 said:


> I did used to love drawing, but it would take me like 3 - 4 hours to do my best work, and that time just got filled up with other stuff :/
> 
> If you could somehow get something in that wold be great mate.


Illustrator software (the good one) is pretty damn expensive. That and my computer is not exactly a champion machine (Vista ) so my options are... limited to say the least.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I just sent in my submission, just to let y'all know. Looking forward to see what the other writers come up with. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Worldkiller

Are we going to get a preview showing us whats gonna be in it before its released? So as to maybe increase our interest to higher heights?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Worldkiller said:


> Are we going to get a preview showing us whats gonna be in it before its released? So as to maybe increase our interest to higher heights?


perhaps.  I'm not quite sure yet. 

CP


----------



## Ultra111

up to 3000 words now, so mine should definately be in by the 15th


----------



## Professor Pumpkin

Sent mine to ya Ploss, just a note in the actual story if it gets chosen the Guardsmen fight will be longer. I didn't have much space to write it in


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

1200 words done, 3700 to go .


----------



## Professor Pumpkin

Bane_of_Kings said:


> 1200 words done, 3700 to go .


I'm on 1200 words myself as well, hoping to get to at least 3000 by the end of today.:clapping:


----------



## Ultra111

I'm only writing around 500-1500 words per day, I got just under a month so you know 

Mine will be around the 7000 +/- 1000 word mark.


----------



## Worldkiller

My first one is done, the other is around 4000 right now. I might finish it today.

Edit: Almost finished the second one today, but an unexpected computer virus struck my laptop and i don't know how much has been lost yet. Today sucked.

Another Edit: Finished and submitted both.


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Takes me way too long to think of a good idea. I think I try to be too original and end up getting nowhere. When I get on a roll, though, I can finish half the story in a day. Bah :dunno:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

2,238 words done, 4,762 words to go (correct me if my maths is wrong, I'm not a very good mathamatician, :wink:


----------



## Ultra111

I've got 3400, but I've hit a bit of a wall; I'm not writing more than 100 words a day for the past few days, my motivation is laggin..I'm struggling with how to portray this part of my story :/


----------



## Professor Pumpkin

Ultra111 said:


> I've got 3400, but I've hit a bit of a wall; I'm not writing more than 100 words a day for the past few days, my motivation is laggin..I'm struggling with how to portray this part of my story :/


If you want, PM me your story so far, and perhaps I can help you out.

In other news, I'm almost at 4000 words, so I will have finished by the 15th!:gamer2:


----------



## Boc

Seeing that all we need to have done is the synopsis and extract... I'll be knocking out my two when I get back from vacation tomorrow night. All hail procrastination!


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Boc said:


> All hail procrastination!


Meh, I'll do it tomorrow.

:grin:


----------



## Helsreach

I'm working on a Halo Warhammer crossover atm. If that would be ok then I'd love to send it in but fine if not. I'm also planning a series about SM renagades and one about Guardsmen trapped in a city with Plague Zombies, waiting for the reinforcments to arrive and their struggle to survive and continue their duty.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Helsreach said:


> I'm working on a Halo Warhammer crossover atm. If that would be ok then I'd love to send it in but fine if not. I'm also planning a series about SM renagades and one about Guardsmen trapped in a city with Plague Zombies, waiting for the reinforcments to arrive and their struggle to survive and continue their duty.


i'd rather not do crossovers right now. if you've got the other one prepared. let me know.

CP


----------



## Ultra111

Hey CP, how many stories we got in so far? Out of curiosity.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Ultra111 said:


> Hey CP, how many stories we got in so far? Out of curiosity.


all done? or just submitted?

CP


----------



## Ultra111

Both 

_____


----------



## Commissar Ploss

looks like we've got 5 stories thereabouts that are all done. they are being edited and worked into the ezine. i've got about 12 concrete submissions. I'm doing my best to contact those of you who have submitted, my inbox has been inundated...

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just to let you all know, I just reached the important step of 3,200 words. :wink:. 

Also, Ploss, wouldn't it hurt to post a thread with each member's extracts of their stories, just so we all can look forward to what we're getting?

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## deathbringer

dang
i had a story i really wanted to write
sadly with my laptop being stolen i will have to watch in envy
cant wait to read it


----------



## Ultra111

I'm having trouble of a serious lack of time and motivation to get mine finished, hopefully will get it done though...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Submission window for the inaugural issue of The Heretic is now closed!!! Thanks to those of you who have submitted.  and to those of you who didn't. what the fuck!?

Those of you who contacted me via email, please be patient, i will get back to you if i haven't already. like i said, i've been inundated with questions and requests and submissions... lots of work to do as the sole staffer at the moment. 

thanks again!

I will be opening up a _Heretic_ discussion thread in the Original Works section where you can all discuss whatever you'd like regarding the ezine, as well as ask me any questions you have regarding it. stay tuned.

CP


----------

